# Horses in Vestmannaeyjar



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

ok, in my vacation in Vestmannaeyjar i just had to find some horses and here they are 








look at his mane 
























i wouldn´t want to be the one that had to take care of that !








i want to buy that one :shock: 
























look how calm he is ! I´ve never met that horse before !
















there were 4 horses there but 2 were alittle shy !








and some cuties we saw on the drive home !

well, that´s it ! enjoy


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

GREAT pictures!!!! I love the Avatar too!!! (you are such a cutie too!)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks  
i actually drew about 26 of those horses+my name in a beach :lol: some people stopped to take a look :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful horses! I'm a sucker for buckskins


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh wow...they are GORGEOUS. I'm also in love with the buckskin.  LOL! Beautiful.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm with you guys! I love buckskins!

Those horses are very GORGEOUS!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures Sis. I always like looking at those mighty little horses  Beautyful country too...


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, cute lil tubby things! The scenery is beyond beautiful! :shock: 

What breed of horses are they? They are gorgeous.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks you all  
STG- those are icelandics, there are only icelandic horses in iceland :wink: 
yeah, these islands are so pretty ! and so interesting, for one about 10% of the island is only 35 years old :shock: lava from the volcano there went over some of the town too :!:


----------



## Rosa (Aug 12, 2008)

beautiful... vestmannaeyar are so beautiful. and looks like you got some good weather too!

you live near Hofsós? i used to live there! i spent 8 months on a farm there training/taming horses.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

:shock: :shock: Oh my gosh, those horses are sooo beautiful. Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks all  
rosa- no only my horses live near hofsós !  
but wow ! i was actually in hofsós 2 days ago :wink: 
such a coincident to meet someone on here that has lived in hofsós :lol:


----------



## Rosa (Aug 12, 2008)

what farm are they on? i worked on Litlu Brekka. a farm up on the right side of the road (when coming from Sauðarkrókur) just after you pass Hofsós. i think it was the third farm... third or second.

i still live on Iceland though. i live on the south side now, and dont miss the northern winters.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

oh really ? im in reykjavík ! Gah i believe that, and especially with those polar bears pestering the fjords now :roll: 
my horses are just in Unadalur in "afrétt" so practiacally on no farm... :roll:


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

when i saw that first horse i though Mufasa the Lion King!!! :shock:


----------



## Rosa (Aug 12, 2008)

i know Unadalur. so funny. i live in Hella now. i have a herd of 10 horses, but some of them are for sale. the sale marked is just trerrible these days...  i have 2 yearlings under Skuggi Frá Strandarhjáleigu that i cant even get above slaughterprice for, and they are both very well put together and one in particular, moves beautifully.....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, i didn´t even know that the market was so bad ! thankfully i decided on not selling my foal, i probably wouldn´t be able to get rid of him ! (he´s an accident, sire unknown and only know the name of the dam... nothing more) :roll:


----------



## Rosa (Aug 12, 2008)

well, with hay prices almost doubled the last year (we now paym7000 ISK for one roundbale) alot of people are selling, and not as many are buying. people want ready trained horses, not young ones.

is your mare in WF (WorldFengur ? for the foals future, you really should have him chipped and registered (and your mare to, if she is not registered) 

we will see. i am thinking about adverising them in Norway. i am probarbly moving back there for a couple of years, so i could bring them with me and sell them there....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah, as soon as i posted i started thinking and it was very logical that horses aren´t selling much.. i have heard that more people in other countries are buying though, because of the low standing of the Króna ! So good luck ! 
i´ve been thinking about WF alot ! can i register even if my foals "ættir" (can´t remember a word for it in english) are unknown ? 
my mare is microchipped but not registerd.. i really should get going on this.. it has just been a crazy summer for me...


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

These are beautiful pictures. I absolutely love them! (I'm one for stocky horses, eh? Drafties, ponies...) I love the second one! (Laying down.)

Maggie


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

omg they are wonderful. I love the one that is laying down... so cute


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I agree they are BEEEEEautiful horses! I fell in love as soon as I laid my eyes on them!!! Thanks 4 sharing.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

ok seriously the first horse is amazing i want it. Their manes are amazing. what breed are they?


----------

